# Gnome Names



## Myke17 (Aug 13, 2010)

I need some names for a NPC Gnome Bard. I like the first name Seebo, but I can't think of a last or nick name.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 13, 2010)

I always think of gnomes as having really long names, so Seebo is the short version of his name, right?  

Seebonakfarien Nacklezigeratis


----------



## Lord Captian Tobacco (Aug 13, 2010)

I had a Gnome Illusionist (1st ed) named Bink Guildersleeves the Third, Four times removed from the upper bunk by his Second cousin... 

My suggestion is to get a Thesaurus and look up some aspect of his/her personality. Don't forget the delusions of grandure (to make up for their short stature).

-----------------
I often have to tell my students that Thesurus Rex is NOT the name of a dinosaur...


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 13, 2010)

Ah!  And Welcome to the Boards!


----------



## Nifft (Aug 13, 2010)

Cheery Littlebottom
Cheeky Littlebottom
Chapped Littlebottem
Chaffed Littlebottom

Cheers, -- N


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Aug 13, 2010)

Seeboebil Hearboebil Sayboebil.

I'm sorry, I have a cold.


----------



## Myke17 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Ironwolf
I DMing 3.5 and it says they sometimes have six names, but i do like the idea of Seebo being a short version.
Guildersleeves would be a great nick name this NPC. Thanks Cap'n


----------



## Lord Captian Tobacco (Aug 13, 2010)

Don't for get the rest. It's all his name.


----------



## aboyd (Aug 13, 2010)

There are a couple of gnome name generators that seem to follow the theme I like for gnome names.  I want them to be different from halflings/hobbits.  This one seems OK when I select to use "warcraft" as the basis for the names:

Slack 'n' Hash- Gnome Name Generator

But this is the one I love:

Serendipity

It comes up with names like Nobnock, Cobbmottin, and Fudbiddle.  I loves it.


----------



## Myke17 (Aug 13, 2010)

I will, I love the four times revomed part.


----------



## Myke17 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks aboyd either of those will be handy.


----------



## ExploderWizard (Aug 13, 2010)

Nizzmo


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 13, 2010)

My favorite gnome PC from 3e was named Fenwick Findlefarb Woogodoo Nanoquick Kruknik Nashizzar (but you can call him Brighteyes, everyone else does). 

Perhaps Eddie Izzard can offer some suggestions?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckGmMO0zbJo]YouTube - Eddie Izzard - Engelbert Humperdinck[/ame]


----------



## TikkchikFenTikktikk (Aug 13, 2010)

Races of Stone has a gnome name generator table. Recommended.


----------



## cdrcjsn (Aug 13, 2010)

I think it would depend on if the gnomes in your campaign are silly mech gnomes or fey trickster gnomes.

If the former, then compound names might work like sparkgears, wrenchtorque, or flashbottle.

if the latter, then something that sounds elvish might be better.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 13, 2010)

> > ...it says they sometimes have six names, but i do like the idea of Seebo being a short version.
> > Guildersleeves would be a great nick name this NPC. Thanks Cap'n
> 
> 
> ...




To borrow a joke from Cartoon Network's Adult Swim's _Boondocks_ (warning, black comedian language ahead):

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK6_CH1cH3M&feature=related]YouTube - A pimp Named Slickback[/ame]

IOW, there is no "short" for a gnome's name.  In fact, they may even take affront at being addressed by the "short" form of their name...unless permission is specifically given...

"Can I call you 'Seebo' for short?"

"For short?  For _*SHORT*_?!?!  What kind of humor is THAT, sir?"

"Errr...I...uh..."

"Ah!  At a loss for words, eh?  May I call you Idiot for short?  Or would "Fills breetches whilst fleeing my wrath" be a better name for you?  _EN GARDE!_"


----------



## TarionzCousin (Aug 14, 2010)

Nifft said:


> Littlebottom
> Littlebottom
> Littlebottem
> Littlebottom



Something on your mind, Nifft?


----------



## Myke17 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> IOW, there is no "short" for a gnome's name. In fact, they may even take affront at being addressed by the "short" form of their name...unless permission is specifically given...
> 
> "Can I call you 'Seebo' for short?"
> 
> ...




lol Classic. You do have a point though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 15, 2010)

Beyond making a point, I was hoping to give you a possible roleplaying hook- admittedly, one that wouldn't be for everyone, but one that could easily lead to some memorable moments.

Hope I helped!


----------

